# The Prof. Reveals All … again



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

No, not that kind of reveal. He’s not into the whole overcoat thing.
Anyway, you’ve been wondering why he was so quiet. Well, once again he’s been laboring away with quill in hand in his Secret Lair deep in the bowels of the Museum of Dubious Authenticity. And, now his work can be exposed … er, revealed … unveiled? Whatever. Here’s a look. Decide for yourself.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

If one garners only one tip or tecnique out of it -- it's a well worthwhile read.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Almost makes one want to get into CNC. Sorry Prof., just not there yet.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow the Prof., must be one busy guy. Well done again


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Interesting. Do you have a link as a Google search did not locate it?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

beltramidave said:


> Interesting. Do you have a link as a Google search did not locate it?


Here's the Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/Guide-CNC-Si...+Sign+Making&qid=1565788175&s=gateway&sr=8-28


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

link doesn't work


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

marecat3 said:


> link doesn't work


Please try the link in the post again. I had to edit it because the forum wouldn't accept the TinyURL format.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

JFPNCM said:


> Almost makes one want to get into CNC. Sorry Prof., just not there yet.


Yep, not even close. And thought it was raincoats, not overcoats?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

The professor has been busy again... Good luck with your new book, the preview looks amazing.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

This should be a good book for the CNC sign makers to show them some good start to finish techniques they can use to up their game at making signs.

Congratulations on the new book Oliver... Professor Henery.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Where is the Professor doing his book signing?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I hope that the first re-print will be necessary very quickly.


----------

